# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Great 50+ Leveling Zone

## InFlames

This zone has alot of Dynamic Events, 6 or more, and they're all within 20 to 80 seconds walking range of eachother. 



This is the middle of the zone. If no quest is in range, go northeast a bit and in the beach there. Each quest gives *around 5.5k exp, takes like 2-8 mins* for each event. *The Dynamic events are pretty much always up*, since they are many and have fast timers. 
Also there's alot of stuff to gather as you walk between the Dynamic Events, which give ALOT of exp.


*How to get to Sparkfly Fen:*

(entrance at the tooltip)
Check the World Map for Sea of Sorrows, it's directly to the right (east) of where "Sea of Sorrows" is typed on the map.

----------


## wizofoz

dont understant at 'how to get there' pic, so im gonna just run there from lions arch, gonna try this spot & hopefully it works  :Smile:  ty

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

wrong post sorry

----------


## InFlames

> dont understant at 'how to get there' pic, so im gonna just run there from lions arch, gonna try this spot & hopefully it works  ty


Sorry, should have been more clear. It's fixed now. Enjoy!

----------


## InFlames

Think I'm doing around 120k exp per hour in here, if not more. Gonna pay more attention to it when the servers come back.

----------


## Shadaa

Dont even understand how to get there. Should I run from lions arch south to the coast area 45-55 and then all along to south till I get there?^^ sry for my English I'm German  :Big Grin:

----------


## InFlames

Enter through the Jelako Waypoint in Bloodtide Coast. It's located around the middle of the map, close to Sea of Sorrows.

----------


## qbert34

This area is great, thanks. Also a dragon spawns in this zone.

----------


## Mobile6

This place ROCKS! Thanks for the find/share

----------

